# Exhaust - Rock - Panic



## 100790 (Aug 30, 2006)

:evil: Decided to go to a Motocross Race meeting at Whiteway Barton, which is just on the outskirts of Kingstienton north of Newton Abbot. Whats the access like I said to my mate who had been before. A bit tight on the lane leading to the track but you should be OK.

Famous last words, tight was an understatement. The hedges were less than half an each away from the sides of the RV and took me some 30 minutes to cover half a mile. No problems on the way in but a different story on the way out. The exhaust which exists the RV on the right hand side clipped a large rock which was hidden in the undergrowth. The tail section was pushed back and fractured at the entry to the rear silencer box.

We got home OK, but with our holiday coming up this Friday and an MOT booked on return I thought there would be no way of getting a replacement in time. Rang round a couple of exhaust specialist in the local Salisbury area but as soon as I mentioned the word "American RV" they were not interested. My neighbour suggested a firm called Torque Technique in the near-by village of Wilton. Gave him a call this morning, told me to come straight up He had a good look at the exhaust system, no problems came the reply, then he suggested taking the exhaust out of the rear of the RV and moving it higher to stop the same happening again.

Liked the idea so I left it with him and went off to work. He kindly rang me 3 hours later to say the job was completed. Total cost £193.87 for a new rear silencer, pipe work (all in stainless steel) and new hanging brackets rubbers etc. The end was even turned down to stop the gases blowing on to our trailer.

A first class job and I would definitely recommend him.

Torque Technique Ltd


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Bespoke exhaust at off the shelf price,  
it is nice to know not everybody wants to rip you off


Bill


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Scary story with a happy ending. Glad you got it sorted.

These things always tend to happen at the worst times dont they!


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Minerva said:


> it is nice to know not everybody wants to rip you off
> 
> Bill


Well said Bill. Well done that firm. Very refreshing to hear.

Johnny F


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

That's good service. We lost the tailpipe from our RV on some rough motorway near Burgos in Spain - the CO alarm went off!
Fortunately the Scania garage just across the road from our destination site at St.-Jean-de-Luz (La Roulleta) fettled a replacement for about 350 euros.


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Did they have a ramp to take your RV? Have been looking for some time for somewhere local to manufacture a stainless steel exhaust for my Kontiki and considering my results I would consider Wilton not too far.
Ian


----------



## 100790 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Ian

Yes he does have ramps but they would not take the weight of my RV, not too sure about your Kontiki, but this did not bother him at all. Would be worth a call to find out. The village of Wilton is a five minute walk from his workshop and there is a good bus service into Salisbury town centre which is about 3 miles away. Plenty of opportunity to do some sight seeing while the work is being done.

Or PM me with the date and if I am around I can pick you up and your welcome to a coffee or a lift.

My last motorhome was a Kontiki, great motorhome that served us well for 4 years and 28,000 miles, but did enjoy eating starter motors.

Geoff


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Thnaks Geoff will keep you in mind.
Ian


----------

